# torque screwdriver



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Mine is metal*

I have had one from Starret for about 30 years, only used once for a job spec. I don't like mine because it is full metal, watch out for this.

Yes 
I know no hot work but it just makes my skin crawl using a full metal screwdriver.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I have one in my garage tool box but have never used it. I've used torque wrenches on buss work but never had an inspector check or ask for a calibration cert.

Tim.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

canbug said:


> I have one in my garage tool box but have never used it. I've used torque wrenches on buss work but never had an inspector check or ask for a calibration cert.
> 
> Tim.


I don't mind that code. I normally just mark it with a sharpie to make it look like I torqued it. The small screwdriver is just stupid though. They must have talked about it at the state inspectors meeting.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I own this one. It does the job.

https://www.amazon.com/Neiko-10573B-Screwdriver-Inch-Pound-Included/dp/B000RZ1D86


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you don't care about the precision this is hard to beat, get it right at Home Depot 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-1-4-in-Hex-Inch-Torque-Screw-Driver-H4DTRQ/204772217 

Lifetime warranty...


----------



## greenman (Apr 20, 2012)

We use Wiha insulated *torque* driver, and it must be in cal and a Qc guy has to watch, but I work do in a nuke plant.


----------



## derekwalls (Dec 18, 2012)

+1 for Wiha


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know the specs for a P&S resi device?


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to buy another one, my just failed calibration Grrr


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> Does anyone know the specs for a P&S resi device?


I did not know but just googled and found various P&S devices called for 14, 12-14, and 14-16. So my answer is 16 inch pounds.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> Does anyone know the specs for a P&S resi device?


I gotta get with this stuff. I started in '68 and been doing connections as tight as I can without hurting myself.

Good sales people out there. One should advertise "Your electrical devices are a fire hazard, any installs prior to 2017 need to be torqued properly". Call dave's electric.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It would be nice if CS would Email his friends at P&S like he did for Milbank.


----------



## Whocares05050 (May 14, 2018)

sbrn33 said:


> I need to buy a few of these. They will never get used but the inspectors are asking so I need to have one on each van. What is everyone using to meet the requirements of this dumb ****ing code?



Say Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


There's a "code' for needing a *torque screwdriver??? .... why?
*


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

All my receptacle outlets and switches I have ever done were torqued to 6 ft pounds . Always. Forever. Trust me. .............................. .


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

mine are 5.43 foot pounds.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I can see a real difference between professionals who want to do it right and the others who just collect a check.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Just for ****s and giggles I went and set the torque screwdriver to 16 inch pounds and did a receptacle with it. No lie, with a phillips bit, it was camming out before I got to 16 inch pounds. I just picked a junk outlet out of the trash, could be the screw was just garbage. 

With a slotted bit, 16 inch pounds was right about the German torque standard of "Gutentight." 

If I had time to kill I'd rig up something to measure the torque driver and probably screw around some more. Mine is a real good one, cost a bundle years ago, it's very low miles but who knows. 

Hmmmmm...........


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

5” pounds is what a normal man can turn with his thumb and index finger. 
The number jumps to 30 if you also use your middle finger.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've always had a Klein on the truck and liked it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Our inspectors are too busy making up rules to enforce than to enforce actual rules in the NEC.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Wheeler fat wrench is the cheapest thing going that I have found. I don't even keep mine on the truck. F*** em. I bought one for scope ring screws. 

https://www.amazon.com/Wheeler-Fire...pID=41TwBhkGghL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## millelec (Nov 20, 2010)

splatz said:


> If you don't care about the precision this is hard to beat, get it right at Home Depot
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-1-4-in-Hex-Inch-Torque-Screw-Driver-H4DTRQ/204772217
> 
> Lifetime warranty...


Second on this. I've used this one for meter jaws. topic also came up this year during continuing ed for license renewal...


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

There are billions, perhaps trillions, of device screws that have been tightened, sans torque screw driver. Where are the "issues" that made the CMP decide to require their use? And now all of a sudden I'm unprofessional for not embracing the ridiculosity? :vs_laugh:


Much like the AFCI, wasn't necessary before, isn't necessary now.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CTshockhazard said:


> There are billions, perhaps trillions, of device screws that have been tightened, sans torque screw driver. Where are the "issues" that made the CMP decide to require their use? And now all of a sudden I'm unprofessional for not embracing the ridiculosity? :vs_laugh:
> 
> 
> Much like the AFCI, wasn't necessary before, isn't necessary now.


Not just that, but a similar number of panels and breakers where no torque device was within one mile of it during installation.

The NEC becomes more of a joke with every passing edition.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Makes you wonder how the previous generations survived with the ticking time bombs all around them. My personal fav is how my non cat rated 260 Simpson and Sperry snap are lethal. 
I just don’t argue anymore.


----------

